# Roshi photo session...



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

So I took my work's dSLR camera home. Why not use it on Roshi?! LOL. I don't think he was too too please until the tons of treats presented to him. Have to say, he was a good sport for most of it. Haha.









Shot of Roshi returning after fetching his ball









Shot of Roshi tired after constant fetching, because mom couldn't get the right shot









Waiting (im)patiently for the piece of chicken in mom's hand.









Finally he realized there's this big black camera always staring at him. WTF?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ADORABLE photos!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like Roshi needs his own camera! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Love the last one especially. That inquisitive head tilt is soooo cute.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree. I love them all, but especially the last one. What a cutie!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures Casie, Roshi is so cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, what a cutie!! he looks so tiny!! great pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!!! Could Roshi be any cuter!!!! Such a doll!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Terrific photos! I love them all, but especially the last one too. Too cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..just a cute little guy...he matches your carpet too!!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

whimsy said:


> aww..just a cute little guy...he matches your carpet too!!


LOL. Yeah, we always say he's our rug. Haha.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, great shots and Roshi seems a natural in front of that camera!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I missing something? I don't see the photos.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Those photos are so cute! I still can't get good ones of Brody. The second he sees the camera he comes running at me. If I try to get on his level he comes running at me. Maybe when he's a senior citizen I'll finally get a good photo!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see the photos.


Were you logged in when you tried to look?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I love them all - he's adorable!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

misstray said:


> Those photos are so cute! I still can't get good ones of Brody. The second he sees the camera he comes running at me. If I try to get on his level he comes running at me. Maybe when he's a senior citizen I'll finally get a good photo!


Let's just say... the photo session lasted about an hour, tons of treats, and I got about 10 decent photos. ound: These four were my favorites.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Just darling!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am logged in and I can't see the pictures


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm. That's weird. I can see them just fine!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't see them either. Odd.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

These are great pictures. I'm no good at photography. Last weekend I bought a disc of all the shots of Oliver at a show in Oct that Phyllis Ensley's help took. There are 70 something and it was less than $75 with a release. I've glanced at them, but being so close to Christmas am not going to through them carefully, that's a cold Jan or Feb. thing. She does such good work and is so reasonable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are all unbelievable pictures! What a cutie


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, I just love the way his nose hair is cut! And he blends in so well with the carpet! Love, love, love that last shot. Should be on a calendar, for sure!


----------

